# Looking for a chainsaw



## MGW (Sep 10, 2005)

Had a Homelite chainsaw, loaned it out, got it back with the engine seized up.
Looking for a new one probably a 16 to 18 inch. Any recommendations on a new saw?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

ms 250 stihl 300.00 bucks good saw , ms 290 good saw , but for small stuff you might go with a ms 170 169.00 bucks with a case and a chain ,


----------



## DollarBill (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you know the person that you loaned the chainsaw to well enough to ask them what may have happened while they were using it that caused it to lock up ? Did they even offer to replace it or respect you enough to give you an explanation as to what may have happened ?
If the chain saw had a lot of usage and was older then say 10 years I'd saw you got your monies worth out of it. If it's less than ten years I would ask your friend to replace it or refuse to loan this person anymore stuff!!!!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

exact reason why i don't loan my stuff out...... now if he put straight gas in it, etc., i'd make him pay for some of a new one's cost.....


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

just remember you get what you pay for , i loaned out my 26 pro to a close friend of 20 years and it came back a year later with the tank assy broke and the bar bent , i was pretty upset but what the heck a good friend is harder to come by than a saw i would probally loan it to him agian if you go for a good used one make sure the chain oiler works i bought a used saw once and had to throw a 80 dollar oiler on it still got a deal on the saw but it was a sur-prize


----------



## MGW (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. After doing a little shopping I'm leaning toward the Stihl MS 210 or the MS 250. Yes, the person I loaned the saw to offered to pay for a new one. The saw is twentyfive years old and I have gotten my monies worth out of it. I had the gas situation covered by making sure a fresh can of gas and oil went with the saw. It's worth the few buck not to have a problem later. I agree with Scrench the saw is not worth the loss of a good friend.


----------

